# Need help! Too Wide?



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I where size US11 & do not need a wide board, my friend is a US12 and does not need a wide board. Unless your a 13+ I wouldn't get a wide board. maybe 12+ (You should probably get wide) but a size 10 should have a normal board. How tall are you by the way? I'm a 5'10 - 5'11 about 150 pounds US11 & use a NORMAL 157cm-158cm, if you have a size 10 shoe I doubt your much bigger I think the wide & the 159 are to big, but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Depends, to be honest theres no need for you to have a wide board, but I also cant imagine you having an issue with it. What board is it?


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Snowjoe is also right though a wide board is on average only .9cm to 1.0cm wider then a normal board /shrug prolly doesnt matter. If that bothers you then return it. Normaly speaking people that buy wide boards buy a CM or two shorter in height on the board to keep the control of the board back to normal. Wider boards will have have a little worse handling(turning) so you buy a shorter board to balence it out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah im a US13 and im getting a 158 wide.

u dont really need a wide @ US10


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

well that blows then doesn't it, I shall see if I can exchange it. I bet I won't be able to coz the stomp pad is on.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Why did you put the stomp pad on before you read our replys? heh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

haha I had put it on about a week ago b4 I realised it'd be a lil wide. Anyways I went back to the store today with the board and my boots and they said to me its a lil on the wide ish side but its still alright but I didn't feel comfortable with it so I exchanged the board. 

coz of the package I got I didn't have much choice in boards but ended up gettin a Zuma 158 Runge pro board, dunno much about zuma but according to the people at the store its a better board than the morrow I had. either way it should be an alright board for starting out and gettin my bearings.

P.S. thanks for the help guys means a lot. cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

It'd be nice if you guys specified what boards you are riding. Different companies have different "wide"/"mid-wide" widths. Rome wides are generally thinner than Burtons, etc (261mm vs 265mm).

A wider board than fits your foot WILL make a large difference. Generally the thinnest you should go with a boot that is size 11.5-12 is 255mm. Above those sizes and you're going to want to look at 260mm to 270mm. Every little bit makes a difference, so the thinner you can get away with, the better.

If you're a size 11 or lower, you really shouldn't worry about width as long as you dont have a ridiculously narrow stance and 0/0 angles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Just thought I'd post a link to site with specs on the board I got in my exchange, Zuma 158 Runge Pro Chris Runge Pro Model - Snowjam

your thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Interesting thread about Wide Boars. I'm thinking about buying a new snowboard this winter. I'm 191cm tall and weigh abour 92kg. I've got size 45 (european), that would be about 11,5 in US. I'm thinking about buying a wide board that is about 161cm tall. What do you guys think about that?

I'm thinking about one of these boards;

*K2 Anagram Wide 161cm
*Fleetwood Ride Wide 161cm
*Nitro Volume Wide 163cm
*Burton Bullet Wide 164cm

Any suggestions?

Cheers
Rikard


----------

